
Jack London in the Wild - agronaut
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/gold-fever-deadly-cold-and-amazing-true-adventures-jack-london-wild-180973316/
======
telesilla
This article, while ostensibly an ad for a Hollywood movie, made me want to
pack up and move my itchy feet to hardy climes. But at best, I'd probably only
manage a vacation. I wonder if being a novelist in the heart prepares a person
for challenges, knowing something tangible will arise from the experience.

~~~
52-6F-62
Reminds me of when I met my partner’s step uncle. He was a doctor who used to
work ER in Victoria, BC before getting tired of the city and moved north to
Smithers. From there he owned a small plane and flew in to work relief for
doctors in small northern regions for several months at a time. After crashing
his plane he retired from that and spends most of his time hunting moose,
fending off bears, and he’s setting up a gold mining operation on a small
claim with a friend of his.

It’s just a touch humbling talking to him. That said, he’s not an egotistical
person. Friendly as hell, easy going unless you’re rude to people, and while
short of stature I’m pretty sure he’s made entirely out of granite, iron, and
leather.

------
robin_reala
If anyone is now itching to read a Jack London novel, Standard Ebooks has a
selection (including The Call of The Wild) for free:
[https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/jack-
london/](https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/jack-london/)

~~~
msclrhd
All his works are available on Project Gutenberg for free:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/author/120](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/author/120).

~~~
eitland
Standard ebooks fetches from Gutenberg and other sources and clean them up
before publishing them it seems.

------
samdung
When i first chanced upon Jack London in my school library, i was blown by the
way he writes from a Dog's perspective. It feels like the animal is talking to
you just like a human is. He has been my favorite author ever since. His short
story Bâtard is my all time favorite.

